# Weird Phenomena With Vostok 2432 Movt.



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

I wonder if anyone else has experiened this? I have a late 2007 Vostok Europe K3 submarine with 2432 movement, every so often if one holds the watch horizontal and the seethrough back pointing upwards, the rotor can be seen to set off spining on its own! I`m not confusing this with the normal rotor-rotation.I emailed the dealer about it (in cumbria) but got no reply, I didnt pursue it as actively I perhaps should because In all other respects the watch is fine, it keeps time within the stated accuracy, has a very healthy standby time,and autowinds very well. I have a VE tu144 with solid back so cant tell if same happens here,but also have Vostok Russia (BoctoK) dress watch with 2416 mov`t and seethruogh back in which this phenomenon has not yet been observed,has anyone else had similar? is this perhaps a "quirk" of this movement? any replies recieved with interest, thanks.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Does it continue spinning forever? or does it stop after a bit?

If the latter then, mustn't be flush with the case back so when you rest it its at an angle to the horizontal which sets it off spinning.

If the former then its unwinding via the rotor and theres a problem with a clutch or something. Though it may stay wound if you wear it, if you put it down it will lose all its power reserver. Up to you whether you deem it incovenient enough to send it back but in all intents and purposes is faulty.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> Does it continue spinning forever? or does it stop after a bit?
> 
> If the latter then, mustn't be flush with the case back so when you rest it its at an angle to the horizontal which sets it off spinning.
> 
> If the former then its unwinding via the rotor and theres a problem with a clutch or something. Though it may stay wound if you wear it, if you put it down it will lose all its power reserver. Up to you whether you deem it incovenient enough to send it back but in all intents and purposes is faulty.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks very much! it stops after a very short time of its own accord,I`ll get it repaired,but have heard it takes months as they have to be sent back to Russia? even though its performing very well I should get it soughted. Ta!


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

just to reply to my own post for anyone whose interested,I had a response from WatchKomrade on Utube and they say its normal,to prevent over wnding. they should know.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

That's quite a nifty (technical term) idea when you think about it! I've never heard of that before.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know if you're aware that this watch has a lifetime warranty- when the watch breaks down, the rotor goes into hyperspin, breaks free and slashes your wrist, ergo, no warranty claim :grin:

it's pretty much a new Ruskie marketing ploy    

John


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi thanks for the injection of humour, but if you`re underlying implication is that Im gulable, then you or anyone can check out the watch Komrade posting on utube. I can smell bull**** just as good as anyone else!. But, in my youth Ive had to endure 2 Ladas, & Cossack & Neval Minsk motorbikes when I was poor,(now Im rich,of course).Point being russian mechanical products have the (very often)endearing characteristic of being quirky!. As stated in my original topic posting the watch works ABSOLUTLY FINE otherwise. Because there are so many keen Vostok owners out there I thought I was inviting comments from genuinly Knowledgable Vostok enthusiasts, which up till now has been the case.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Had one of those - the Lada Cossack/Niva. For a 1.6 forby it was a good pulling machine - but trailers and caravans, not women.









Next nearest thing to a Landy at a fraction of the price, pity though they were so bloody thirsty for their size. :yes:

Quirky? Oh yes, who hasn't panicked the first time they unscrewed the crown of a Boctok and it went all floppy (the crown, the crown :to_become_senile: - not that!)


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jezz59 said:


> hi thanks for the injection of humour, but if you`re underlying implication is that Im gulable, then you or anyone can check out the watch Komrade posting on utube. I can smell bull**** just as good as anyone else!. But, in my youth Ive had to endure 2 Ladas, & Cossack & Neval Minsk motorbikes when I was poor,(now Im rich,of course).Point being russian mechanical products have the (very often)endearing characteristic of being quirky!. As stated in my original topic posting the watch works ABSOLUTLY FINE otherwise. Because there are so many keen Vostok owners out there I thought I was inviting comments from genuinly Knowledgable Vostok enthusiasts, which up till now has been the case.


Flippin'eck Jezz

lighten up up mate- humour is all it was with no hidden agenda..

Next time i'll keep my gob shut :yucky:

john....


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > hi thanks for the injection of humour, but if you`re underlying implication is that Im gulable, then you or anyone can check out the watch Komrade posting on utube. I can smell bull**** just as good as anyone else!. But, in my youth Ive had to endure 2 Ladas, & Cossack & Neval Minsk motorbikes when I was poor,(now Im rich,of course).Point being russian mechanical products have the (very often)endearing characteristic of being quirky!. As stated in my original topic posting the watch works ABSOLUTLY FINE otherwise. Because there are so many keen Vostok owners out there I thought I was inviting comments from genuinly Knowledgable Vostok enthusiasts, which up till now has been the case.
> ...


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

no,you misunderstand that was my lttle joke! a bit like b----king someone whilst keeping a straight face! just that with first hand experience of russian stuff its totally plausable!


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

mel said:


> Had one of those - the Lada Cossack/Niva. For a 1.6 forby it was a good pulling machine - but trailers and caravans, not women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Mel,I think we`re on the same page, on the subject of 4by`s Ive got a 2.0 Grand Vitara now (not a watch I know but no harm in conversing) and yes it drinks petrol like a fish sups! but was bloody glad of it during last winters big freeze!


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

jezz59 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > jezz59 said:
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jezz59 said:


> no,you misunderstand that was my lttle joke! a bit like b----king someone whilst keeping a straight face! just that with first hand experience of russian stuff its totally plausable!


Sorry Jezz

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:

John :blush:


----------

